# Rising opera stars



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I thought it would be interesting to introduce a thread about rising opera stars, the prospective ones whose names we ought to memorise and follow in the future. My proposal for that list are two rising stars of the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow - the soprano Dinara Aliyeva and baritone Vasily Ladyuk.

They can be heard together here - the "Opera Live" festival in Moscow, 2015. The National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia was conducted by Vladimir Spivakov.

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/dinara-alieva-vasily-ladyuk-music-festival-opera-live-moscow-2016__8cujriawvdo


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Kelebogile Besong


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Golda Schultz:


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Opera News listed these 25 back in 2015:

https://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2015/10/Features/Rising_Stars.html

And there is this list too "40 under 40":

http://www.wqxr.org/story/40-under-40-next-generation-great-opera-singers/

http://www.wqxr.org/story/40-under-40-next-generation-great-opera-singers-part-two/


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Brian Michael Moore

amazing, age 22, loved him in as Don Ottavio his Don Giovanni from Spoleto Festival: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/don-giovanni-oper-mozart-tiliakos-moore-conlon-spoleto-2017__kqv5eti0cec


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Björn_Bürger

Björn Bürger, wonderful voice


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SenaJurinac said:


> I thought it would be interesting to introduce a thread about rising opera stars, the prospective ones whose names we ought to memorise and follow in the future. My proposal for that list are two rising stars of the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow - the soprano Dinara Aliyeva and baritone Vasily Ladyuk.
> 
> They can be heard together here - the "Opera Live" festival in Moscow, 2015. The National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia was conducted by Vladimir Spivakov.
> 
> ...


Alieva has a beautiful - really gorgeous - voice that needs only a little more polishing and settling in. Ladyuk is already squeezing, bellowing and wobbling at his tender age. He'll be finished before he starts if he doesn't relax his throat and jaw, let the sound come, and quit pretending to be Sherrill Milnes. Of course he gets more bravos for a hammy "Di provenza" than she does for "Casta diva." Opera audiences are easily fooled. If they weren't we'd have better singers.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

SenaJurinac said:


> Opera News listed these 25 back in 2015:
> 
> https://www.operanews.com/Opera_News_Magazine/2015/10/Features/Rising_Stars.html
> 
> ...


I think I must have misunderstood the OP's original query of rising opera stars whose names are not very well known.
Singers like Camarena, Fabiano, Hymel and others on the list are already successful and known wonderful talents in their own right.
I thought the OP meant an unknown or little heard person. Also, I believe the list might be somewhat dated as Costello is long divorced from Perez and close to facing new matrimony.
As for Antonenko -- well -- seems like he's had a plague of voice problems lately.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Well, SOME of these names were really unknown to me, for instance. I mostly follow performances in Austria, Germany and Italy - whose TV channels I can receive. Someone from the UK or USA gets to better know some other young singers.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SenaJurinac said:


> Well, SOME of these names were really unknown to me, for instance. I mostly follow performances in Austria, Germany and Italy - whose TV channels I can receive. Someone from the UK or USA gets to better know some other young singers.


There are several thousands of opera performances each year.
Every city at least in Europe with over 300 000 inhabitants have at least one opera house and some smaller cities have also opera houses this means there are lots of singers with established careers we have never heard of.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Pene Pati is a third year Adler Fellow at San Francisco Opera. He sang at the Adler Gala here on Friday, then was off to NYC for the Tucker Gala on Sunday.

He's sung a number of smaller roles on stage as an Adler Fellow; this summer he took on the Duke in _Rigoletto_, alongside Quinn Kelsey and Nino Machaidze. I saw one of the first performances and wasn't blown away, but that's a big role for an Adler Fellow.





I've also seen him in a couple more intimate venues and he is really magnetic; he (and his brother) were guests of fellow New Zealander Simon O'Neill for a recent recital at Hertz Hall.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Björn_Bürger
> 
> Björn Bürger, wonderful voice


Pugg I couldn't agree more! Here's a snatch of him and Danielle de Niese singing "Dunque io son" from _Barbiere._






Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> Golda Schultz:


+5 for Golda Schultz. She stepped in to sing Sophie (offstage) when one of the principals for a recent production of Der Rosenkavalier fell ill, and I was blown away. I really wish she had had enough time to take on the role onstage. She's had minor roles in a number of other operas here recently, including Elektra, Don Carlos, and a Ring cycle. Can't wait to see her start taking on some leads.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaetano Donizetti - LES MARTYRS - Duo: 'Rêve délicieux' (Michael Spyres & Joyce El-Khoury)

Joyce El-Khoury (soprano), Michael Spyres (tenor) are two names to keep in mind


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ Pugg that's a great duet! Both voices are sensational and the music is gorgeous!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Taplow said:


> +5 for Golda Schultz. She stepped in to sing Sophie (offstage) when one of the principals for a recent production of Der Rosenkavalier fell ill, and I was blown away. I really wish she had had enough time to take on the role onstage. She's had minor roles in a number of other operas here recently, including Elektra, Don Carlos, and a Ring cycle. Can't wait to see her start taking on some leads.


You got your wish Taplow.

" This September 20, 2017 shows Golda Schultz as Pamina in a production of Mozart's "The Magic Flute" at the Metropolitan Opera in New York."


----------

